# Biden for V.P.



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

CNN has confirmed Joe Biden to be Barack's running mate.

Great, the guy who wrote up the assault weopons ban could possibly be our VP. :eyeroll:


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Man I love this video, short and to the point


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

WOW...will be interesting to watch how that master of double-talk handles that.....or whose words he will use to do it...... :wink:


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

**** Biden!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

hunter9494 said:


> &#%* Biden!


Why not the whole party????????


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Biden is a great choice for VP. He shores up the weaknesses that Obama has in foreign policy and national security.

I like this ticket! Both Obama and Biden are passionate about what they do. I also like the fact that both of them come from humble beginnings to build what they have now. This should silence the laughable "elitist" labels that I see thrown about.

Both these guys come from blue collar, working class families. Biden came from a blue collar working class family in Scranton, PA. Obama was raised from a young age by a single mother. He was then raised by his maternal grandparents in Hawaii.

Both these guys came from those blue collar beginnings to put themselves through college and build political careers. This is why it is so amazing how some folks label them as "elitist", as if they cannot relate to working class Americans.

Isn't this self-reliance and hard work to make oneself successful what conservatives want? It seems as though either one of these guys are darned if they do and darned if they don't. You work hard to gather wealth and success, and people label you as "elitist". You don't work hard and don't become successful, and people label you as a lazy liberal hanging on the welfare teat.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Both Obama and Biden are passionate all right, passionate about restricting everyones right to own and carry firearms. Both think it's OK to allow illegal aliens to collect Social Security.

I don't see what there is to like about either of these two guys. Unless of course you want to give up your guns.

huntin1


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Love the video clip Gun Owner!!!

"I would be honored to run with or against John McCain".......wow, sounds like a political whore.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

*Joe Biden's 1988 gaffe and his explanation: ''I exaggerate when I'm angry''*

No surprise Big Daddy would :roll: like Joe Biden 8) .

I can't wait for this tape from early in his 1988 presidential campaign to turn up:

Most of Mr. Biden's statement was in response to a report in a issue of Newsweek magazine on a tape recording made by the C-SPAN network of an appearance by Mr. Biden at a home in Claremont, N.H., on April 3. It was a typical coffee-klatch style appearance before a small group. The network regularly records and broadcasts such events as part of its coverage of the Presidential campaign.

The tape, which was made available by C-SPAN in response to a reporter's request, showed a testy exchange in response to a question about his law school record from a man identified only as ''Frank.''

Mr. Biden looked at his questioner and said:* ''I think I have a much higher I.Q. than you do.''

He then went on to say that he ''went to law school on a full academic scholarship - the only one in my class to have a full academic scholarship,'' Mr. Biden said. He also said that he ''ended up in the top half'' of his class and won a prize in an international moot court competition. In college, Mr. Biden said in the appearance, he was ''the outstanding student in the political science department'' and ''graduated with three degrees from college.'' *

In actuality :lol: :lol: 
In his statement later, Mr. Biden, who attended the Syracuse College of Law and graduated *76th in a class of 85*, acknowledged: ''I did not graduate in the top half of my class at law school and my recollection of this was inacurate.'' :roll:

As for receiving three degrees, Mr. Biden said: ''I graduated from the University of Delaware with a double major in history and political science. My reference to degrees at the Claremont event was intended to refer to these majors - *I said 'three' and should have said 'two.' *'' 
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Mr. Biden received a single B.A. in history and political science. How impressive

*''With regard to my being the outstanding student in the political science department,'' the statement went on. ''My name was put up for that award by David Ingersoll, who is still at the University of Delaware.'' * :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

In the Sunday interview, *Mr. Biden said of his claim that he went to school on full academic scholarship:* ''My recollection is - and I'd have to confirm this - but I don't recall paying any money to go to law school.''

*Newsweek said Mr. Biden had gone to Syracuse ''on half scholarship based on financial need*.'' Says He Also Received a Grant.

HOW STUPID IS THIS GUY THAT HE THINKS ANYONE THAT WENT TO COLLEGE WOULDN"T REMEMBER WHO PAID FOR IT :roll:  :lol:

In a later statement, Mr. Biden did not directly dispute this, but said he received a scholarship from the Syracuse University College of Law ''based in part on academics'' as well as a grant from the Higher Education Scholarship Fund of the state of Delaware. He said the law school ''arranged for my first year's room and board by placing me as an assitant resident adviser in the undergraduate school.''

As for the moot court competition, Mr. Biden said he had won such a competition, with a partner, in Kingston, Ontario, on Dec. 12, 1967.

Mr. Biden acknowledged that in the testy exchange in New Hampshire, he had lost his temper. *''I exaggerate when I'm angry,'' Mr. Biden said, ''but I've never gone around telling people things that aren't true about me.'' Mr. Biden's questioner had made the query in a mild tone, but provoked an explosive response from Mr. Biden*. :lol:

Big Daddy That's from the New York Times, you know them that far right newspaper.

Too funny. :withstupid:

I like this pick also its going to [provide me with lots of humorous moments


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Both these guys came from those blue collar beginnings to put themselves through college and build political careers. This is why it is so amazing how some folks label them as "elitist", as if they cannot relate to working class Americans.


I can tell your college major wasn't psychology.  How they grew up has nothing to do with who they are or what they act like now. I know rich kids who act great now, and rich kids who act like jerks as adults. I know kids who were rich and acted good as kids but jerks today. I know rich kids who were jerks as kids but wonderful people today. You liberals think money makes the man don't you. Today both Obama and Biden are elitists, who think the sun rises and sets upon them. I wonder how these two megaegoes get along behind closed doors? 
I wonder which one is the one? The one the world has waited for. Both perhaps think they are the messiah, but the media definitely thinks Obama is. Your perhaps trying to line up things in Revelations right now, right BigDaddy?
I don't get why liberals always fall in love with their candidates.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Great post, Bob. I expect to see much more stuff like that surface in the coming weeks. That's the trouble with all that "experience" BigDaddy mentioned....it leaves a trail.

......that's also why Hussein Obama is so hard to track


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

Plainsman said:


> > Both these guys came from those blue collar beginnings to put themselves through college and build political careers. This is why it is so amazing how some folks label them as "elitist", as if they cannot relate to working class Americans.
> 
> 
> I can tell your college major wasn't psychology.  How they grew up has nothing to do with who they are or what they act like now. I know rich kids who act great now, and rich kids who act like jerks as adults. I know kids who were rich and acted good as kids but jerks today. I know rich kids who were jerks as kids but wonderful people today. You liberals think money makes the man don't you. Today both Obama and Biden are elitists, who think the sun rises and sets upon them. I wonder how these two megaegoes get along behind closed doors?
> ...


*so true, pretty amazing....McCain talks about serving his country, 
NO-bama talks about everyone waiting on him...damn, some more change, eh?? Yes, NO-bama would have it that he be "king".*


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

Hearing the loud cheers when Hillary's name was mentioned at the DNC last night, you've got to wonder if Obama made the right choice...

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2008/08/25/AR2008082503024.html?hpid=topnews


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I do think he would have had a much better chance with Hillary as VP. I was holding my breath he would not be smart enough to pick her. I think his bruised ego would not let him pick her. I am surprised though that Biden was tough on him during the nominations also, but then Biden didn't provide the threat then or now that Hillary does. Biden is an old dog with a lot of bark, but I don't think that much bite.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

No-bama wasn't tough enough or smart enough to keep Hilary in the shadows as VP....and he knew it! he has much to learn yet, concerning the Clinton political machine!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

hunter9494 said:


> No-bama wasn't tough enough or smart enough to keep Hilary in the shadows as VP....and he knew it! he has much to learn yet, concerning the Clinton political machine!


*yawn*  :withstupid:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> I do think he would have had a much better chance with Hillary as VP. I was holding my breath he would not be smart enough to pick her. I think his bruised ego would not let him pick her. I am surprised though that Biden was tough on him during the nominations also, but then Biden didn't provide the threat then or now that Hillary does. Biden is an old dog with a lot of bark, but I don't think that much bite.


There is simply NO way she was ever even in the top 10 for consideration.

Obama supporters have a vehement hate for her, and it was just as large a motivating factor to get him on the ticket. People were motivated to get out and vote to keep her OFF the ticket. Out here in Washington, on a liberal blog site, there was a palpable tension of distrust and opposition to the Clinton machine, as people here saw her for what she is, which was a shirt tail grabbing of her husbands political career. She felt she deserved the nomination. You could see it in her speeches.

That combined with the double pronged attack by both her and her husband against him in the primaries, and the subsequent pettiness of expectations of paying off her massive debts she racked up, ....

Barack wanted nothing of what she brought to the table. Even if it cost him votes.

You have to consider how much he hates her. He willingly gave up votes rather than have her on the ticket.

I didn't even give it a second thought. Not with her behaviour, and the subsequent bashing from Bill after the primaries were over...

No way.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> You have to consider how much he hates her. He willingly gave up votes rather than have her on the ticket.


I doubt that. I think most politicians would sell their mother for a vote. I think Obama would have put her on as VP if he thought it would better his chances of winning no matter how much he hated her. The vp just goes to head of state funerals anyway.


----------



## Two Dogs (Nov 1, 2006)

I find it sickening how the media throws McCain under the bus every time he says "I don't know" or "I'm not sure", and call him an idiot, but Biden and Obama can outright lie to your face, get called on the carpet, "retract their statement", and thats the end of it. I guess if I was having a face to face conversation with you I would rather you told me you didn't know than lie to me. What would you rather have Ryan, someone that lied to you or said I'm not sure, I'll get back to you?


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

R y a n said:


> Plainsman said:
> 
> 
> > I do think he would have had a much better chance with Hillary as VP. I was holding my breath he would not be smart enough to pick her. I think his bruised ego would not let him pick her. I am surprised though that Biden was tough on him during the nominations also, but then Biden didn't provide the threat then or now that Hillary does. Biden is an old dog with a lot of bark, but I don't think that much bite.
> ...


*mccain is up so far, 46% to 44% since Biden was nominated by BHO...
hmmm...no Biden bounce and no convention bounce yet?? i think Hilary holds the cards for NO-bama and she is the only one who can save his *** at this point, a rousing speech tonight will help, but Bill, probably not so much and some of her delegates already leaving Wednesday after Bill's speech....i think the dems are thinking ole Brackie made a mistake!*


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Two Dogs said:


> I find it sickening how the media throws McCain under the bus every time he says "I don't know" or "I'm not sure", and call him an idiot, but Biden and Obama can outright lie to your face, get called on the carpet, "retract their statement", and thats the end of it. I guess if I was having a face to face conversation with you I would rather you told me you didn't know than lie to me. What would you rather have Ryan, someone that lied to you or said I'm not sure, I'll get back to you?


Personally I fully understand that these politicians are busy people. Their priorities are not in the trivial. None of them can be expected to know everything. Some pretend to, but I much more respect a person who admits they do not know. There is a heck of a lot I don't know, and I can't be that much dumber than these politicians that I am sure of.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

R y a n said:


> ......Out here in Washington, on a liberal blog site, there was a palpable tension of distrust and opposition to the Clinton machine, as people here saw her for what she is, .........


Too bad they can't see Obama for what he is. :roll:

huntin1


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Two Dogs said:


> I find it sickening how the media throws McCain under the bus every time he says "I don't know" or "I'm not sure", and call him an idiot, but Biden and Obama can outright lie to your face, get called on the carpet, "retract their statement", and thats the end of it. I guess if I was having a face to face conversation with you I would rather you told me you didn't know than lie to me. What would you rather have Ryan, someone that lied to you or said I'm not sure, I'll get back to you?


Why are these the only 2 available options? How about a third option of Obama giving me an immediate, measured, accurate answer?

You imply that if he doesn't say "I'll get back to you", he's likely lying.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Good point, Huntin1.......

It's also too bad they didn't figure out the "Clinton machine" about 16 years ago uke:

My guess is it won't take that long for them to feel the same about Obama......but I worry what will happen to us in the meantime 

:beer:


----------

